# reccomended recordings



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello! I have figured out the best way for me at the moment to dive into classical music. I will use the tc recommended list, and discover with the help of spotify, 5 works at the time. But there may be over hundred recordings avaiable of each work.

I thought this could be a general thread for artist and reccording recommandations, not linked to special artist or work, but after peoples needs. My need just now is reccomandations on this five works, but use the thread as you like. Happy listening!

If there is a general reccomodation thread on reccordings, let me know.

My reccomodation need right now:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Mass In B Minor: Gardiner or Klemperer
Symphony #5: Kleiber
Clarinet Quintet: Shifrin/Emerson Quartet


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am kind of starting out as well and so far, the one I would definitely recommend is Vivaldi's Four Seasons.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Mass In B Minor: Gardiner or Klemperer
> Symphony #5: Kleiber
> Clarinet Quintet: Shifrin/Emerson Quartet


Thankyou very much.. I will check them out!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Brahms clarinet quintet: look for Leister.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My recommendations for each you mentioned:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Otto Klemperer on EMI or Karl Richter on Archiv

2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Karl Bohm on DG (Wilhelm Furtwangler on EMI if you want Historical)

3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Berlin Philharmonic Octet on Philips

4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Leonard Bernstein on Sony (Wilhelm Furtwanger 1943 if you want Historical)

5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Georg Solti on Decca or John Eliot Gardiner on Archiv


----------



## Schumann (Aug 12, 2013)

_*The most recommendable works by major composers:*_

Bach: Mass In B Minor / Violin Concertos & Harpsichord Works
Beethoven: Symphonies & Piano Sonatas
Brahms: Violin Sonatas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Handel: Operas
Haydn: Symphonies & Stabat Mater
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques & Religieuses / Liebesträume
Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos
Mozart: Requiem / Masses / Operas & Piano Concertos
Purcell: Sacred Works & Songs
Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux & Preludes
Schubert: Impromptu / Piano Sonatas & Lieder
Schumann: Album Für Die Jugend / Violin Concerto & Lieder
Vivaldi: Violin Concertos & Operas


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Schumann said:


> _*The most recommendable works by major composers:*_
> 
> Bach: Mass In B Minor / Violin Concertos & Harpsichord Works
> Beethoven: Symphonies & Piano Sonatas
> ...


Thankyou! Major works have a jungle of versions of each. I hope this can be a thread where people post their favourite version of the work.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Mass In B Minor: Gardiner or Klemperer


I agree with these recommendations (and now I'll ask Moody kindly to stop reading this post). Whenever I want to listen only to the first Kyrie, however, I usually turn to Karajan. The deep bass is key.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

oskaar said:


> 1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232


I kind of prefer Bach's vocal works with period instruments! Try Rene Jacobs version on Berlin Classics.



oskaar said:


> 2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


I can't really recomend Opera on CD as I think that Opera without the visual component is musical rigor mortis, try Gambill/Stemme/Karneus/Belohslavek on BBC Opus Arte.



oskaar said:


> 3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115


A very safe safe; Karl Leister & Amadeus Quartet on DG



oskaar said:


> 4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67


Traditional: Erich Kleiber/Concertgebouw Orkest on Decca! HIPster: Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna Brügge on Zig Zag Territoires



oskaar said:


> 5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492


Same as T&I; Skovhus/Röschmann/Netrebko, WPO u. Harnoncourt on DG BlueRay

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Tip: do what I did, don't get recs from the TC project till later. Figure out what forms you like (for me, this was initially symphonies and solo piano, but quickly expanded to concerti of all forms), and use the TC top recommended lists for those genres. That way you won't waste time sifting through operas and string quartets or whatever it is you're less likely to appreciate at this stage.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

oskaar said:


> Thankyou! Major works have a jungle of versions of each. I hope this can be a thread where people post their favourite version of the work.


For Haydn I would also pick The Creation, The Seasons, the 6 late masses (for eg. Nelson mass, Harmony mass, Creation mass, Theresienmesse), the late piano sonatas and the minor mode ones. And also The Seven Last Words.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Tip: do what I did, don't get recs from the TC project till later. Figure out what forms you like (for me, this was initially symphonies and solo piano, but quickly expanded to concerti of all forms), and use the TC top recommended lists for those genres. That way you won't waste time sifting through operas and string quartets or whatever it is you're less likely to appreciate at this stage.


I think my taste is very eclectic. I think I will start out this way, and adjust my way to discover later if I find bether methodes. I will listen to other recommodations ocationaly, and dive into composers,like I do with mozart now. And shift between exploring methodes after mood.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bach mass - Gardiner or (for a softer-edged version) Herrewegh

Tristan - Bohm or Kleiber

Beethoven 5 - Kleiber or Karajan

Figaro - Jacobs


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

oskaar said:


> I think my taste is very eclectic. I think I will start out this way, and adjust my way to discover later if I find bether methodes. I will listen to other recommodations ocationaly, and dive into composers,like I do with mozart now. And shift between exploring methodes after mood.


Well if you like opera you're already ahead of my year-old classical baby ***.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bach: Mass in B minor
Bach Collegium Japan directed by Masaaki Suzuki on BIS

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Böhm on DG (for a DVD version, check out Barenboim's version with Siegfried Jerusalem and Waltraud Meier)

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
I don't know the piece very well, but I do love a transcription for viola and string orchestra played by Yuri Bashmet and the Moscow Soloists, I think it's on Sony but I'd have to check......

Beethoven: Symphony no. 5
ORR conducted by Gardiner on DG Archiv or LSO conducted by Dorati on Mercury Living Presence

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
Gardiner again, for both the CD (on Archiv) and DVD versions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

STOP PRESS!!!! IMMERSEEL IS THE BEST!!!!!! I just listened to his Beethoven 5 out of curiosity and my gosh!!!!!  So much power! The heaviness of the brass, the fire and the passion sound like a 33rpm Bruckner "Apocalyptic" LP put on the record player at 72rpm, despite the orchestra being of only about 40 players! It's fast, but it isn't rushed, it's precise and seems to have even more expression than Carlos Kleiber's famous recording, it has more fire than any other recording I've ever heard. This isn't fate knocking at your door, it's firing catapults at it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP for the Immerseel!!!!!!!!


----------

